# Very Controversial



## Pyro (Jun 22, 2004)

fd


----------



## safari invasion (Jun 22, 2004)

I find Maddox hilarious. I've read his stuff for a while now. Sometimes the blatant arrogance gets on my nerves, but most of the time I find it funny because he makes fun of things that I don't like it and that is a good thing.
Generally, I don't like pure critics, people that do nothing but put down others, but he does make some valid points.


----------



## thelatemitchellwarren (Jun 22, 2004)

or even scarier, this site.  maddoxmania.com


----------



## Drzava (Jun 22, 2004)

I talked to him once on IRC, he is actually quite boring when he isn't ranting


----------



## thelatemitchellwarren (Jun 22, 2004)

lol

Good to know.  He reminds me of that
other "vanity website", iamadumbass.com.
Both can be very entertaining...but in a way
too easy to pull off.


----------



## Revo1 (Aug 5, 2004)

LOL I'm reading http://www.maddox.xmission.com/c.cgi?u=i_robot now. Hilarious! I've seen this site before, forgot about it though. Dopeness.


----------

